# Appetite boost supps?



## Tre (Mar 9, 2015)

Supplements that helped boost your appetite??? I can't have a gap in my intake cause it fucks up all the progress made overnight, ..... seemingly

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 10, 2015)

Eq


----------



## SFW (Mar 10, 2015)

Pot


----------



## Tre (Mar 10, 2015)

Already got one covered... and I haven't ran eq yet..

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------



## Schredder (Mar 10, 2015)

Tre said:


> Already got one covered... and I haven't ran eq yet..
> 
> Sent From Hell Via Droid X2



EQ is very good at increasing appetite.  Ive ran it twice and both time I ate like a horse.  Eat a meal and an hour later stomach is growling.  It was almost impossible to eat enough to stay full.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 11, 2015)

Yep eq makes me eat like a fucking gatbage disposal.I could never cut on that shit if my life depended on it because the hunger pains before bed are insane.I think I could blub 15 lbs in 4 weeks once it kicked in.


----------



## Tre (Mar 11, 2015)

I never ran EQ but from what I hear anything lower than like 1g of EQ is a waste. I'm thinking EQ @ 2000mg ew with loads of ghrp-6, & maybe the discontinued Xero Limits Engorge supp (if its still on ebay) should help appetite alot.

I haven't ran orals in 8 months so its not that that's stumping my appetite... I have been able to eat 9,000-10,000 calories easily of somewhat clean food & I'm 5' 8". I want to be able to do that every day minus when I want to cut.

I hardly ever cut though, all my life I could eat total garbage, & still have striations, vascularity, visible abs, visible serrades etc... even with aas I don't hold too much water other than high dose test e, & dbol. Dbol makes me look fat af though. No more dbol for me unless its in my tne blend. I refuse to pay a bunch for dbol when the raws are less than fucking supplements.

Anyway I smoke every day almost all day not gonna lie... it makes me hungry, but not enough. My stomach shrank to the size of a peanut it seems.















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## OverR8DNatty (Mar 11, 2015)

Look into GHRP 6, some get hunger off of GHRP 2 as well though.  Don't forget to get CJC-1295 NO DAC while your at it.  I've ran EQ, along with Deca, and Test.  I was eating big before hand, so I never really noticed an appetite increase.  To afraid to run GHRP 6 myself lol, don't know what my grocery bill would look like if I did lol!


----------



## Schredder (Mar 11, 2015)

Tre said:


> I never ran EQ but from what I hear anything lower than like 1g of EQ is a waste. I'm thinking EQ @ 2000mg ew with loads of ghrp-6, & maybe the discontinued Xero Limits Engorge supp (if its still on ebay) should help appetite alot.
> 
> I haven't ran orals in 8 months so its not that that's stumping my appetite... I have been able to eat 9,000-10,000 calories easily of somewhat clean food & I'm 5' 8". I want to be able to do that every day minus when I want to cut.
> 
> ...



Ya ghrp6 works really well too.  I ran EQ pretty low last time at 600wk and the hunger was fucking ridiculous.  I gained some good LMM as well.  If you go 2000wk keep a close eye on your hemorit  as EQ is notorious for making that shoot up!!  But if it were me I would go over a G, thats just me though.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 11, 2015)

Tre said:


> I never ran EQ but from what I hear anything lower than like 1g of EQ is a waste. I'm thinking EQ @ 2000mg ew with loads of ghrp-6, & maybe the discontinued Xero Limits Engorge supp (if its still on ebay) should help appetite alot.
> 
> I haven't ran orals in 8 months so its not that that's stumping my appetite... I have been able to eat 9,000-10,000 calories easily of somewhat clean food & I'm 5' 8". I want to be able to do that every day minus when I want to cut.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain bro, I'm never hungry. I eat 5 times a day and I have to shove it down my god damn throat. I have tried alot of shit and nothing works for me. How's your stress?  Even if your not hungry bro just slam that shit down. Im lookin in to the GHRP 6 tho


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 11, 2015)

How i feel on tren im never hungry but still fucking grow snd force feed myself.


----------



## pk18 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ghrp 6


----------



## Sumitahuja789 (Apr 24, 2015)

Tre said:


> I never ran EQ but from what I hear anything lower than like 1g of EQ is a waste. I'm thinking EQ @ 2000mg ew with loads of ghrp-6, & maybe the discontinued Xero Limits Engorge supp (if its still on ebay) should help appetite alot.
> 
> I haven't ran orals in 8 months so its not that that's stumping my appetite... I have been able to eat 9,000-10,000 calories easily of somewhat clean food & I'm 5' 8". I want to be able to do that every day minus when I want to cut.
> 
> ...



But I don't think smoking helps you to increase your hunger.


----------



## Jitb (May 4, 2015)

Nobody's mentioned injectable B12 yet?


----------



## ANIMAL1 (May 24, 2015)

Ghrp6 pin 200mcg before 3 of your daily meals. Wait about 15min after pinning, to eat. Extremely high doses Echinacea also boosts appetite. It activates the cannabinoid receptors in the brain, thus making you hungry.


----------



## BigJH (May 24, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> I feel your pain bro, I'm never hungry. I eat 5 times a day and I have to shove it down my god damn throat. I have tried alot of shit and nothing works for me. How's your stress?  Even if your not hungry bro just slam that shit down. Im lookin in to the GHRP 6 tho


I am that same f**kING way brother can stand that crap.. It's so dang hard for me to eat like I am need to never hungry... I have took EQ a few times ..The only thing about EQ it makes me want to eat but also makes my metabolism so dang fast it don't help me to take it.. If I do take it, its in the summer helps me lean out ..


----------



## BigJH (May 24, 2015)

Sumitahuja789 said:


> But I don't think smoking helps you to increase your hunger.



It's sure dont.. NOT at all .....


----------



## animale66 (May 25, 2015)

As far as hormonal options go, the aforementioned GHRP (2/6) or EQ/Tren will be your best bets.  

For non-hormonal options, JitB is right - B12 is a terrific option.  Injectible or sublingual is the way to go (for injectible, around 150mcg should be sufficient, but you can ramp up safely as water soluble vitamins do not pose an overdose risk).  


If you'd like a more traditional over-the-counter supplement, look into Engorge or Black Hole.  Engorge is a more nutritional based supplement (i.e., it's a collection of things like vitamins and such which will stimulate appetite) while Black Hole is a non-psychoactive version of marinol (pot).  Both are available legally and in the US, and from Black Hole's literature, it says it will not cause you to fail a drug test (though I can't confirm that personally).  


Lastly, I will say that most guys/girls I've talked to with the need to stimulate appetite should also look into their meal choices.  Food that takes up a lot of space on a plate will make you feel fuller before meals that are more condensed.  As silly as it sounds, my experience is that sweet potato fries will fill you up faster than eating a whole sweet potato on an oz-for-oz basis.  

Additionally, remember that drinking calories is a great way to get more in before you feel full.  Most people (on this board I would venture) have no problem hitting a protein number.  

If you have the room for additional fats, I'd suggest adding straight olive oil to protein shakes.  It doesn't change the taste profile noticably for a couple of tablespoons and that's an extra ~150 calories a go.  If carbs are what you're trying to up, personally I tend to prefer "dirtier" carbs as they seem to leave me more hungry.  Try substituting a small portion of your brown rice for things like sucrose - I personally think as long as your training your balls off and bulking (and don't mind a few 'fat days'), the glycemic index isn't as big a deal to worry about.  The lactose in ice cream won't kill ya and as long as you portion it appropriately, you shouldn't gain that much in body fat.


Hope this helps bro - 


animale66


----------



## BurlB2 (Jul 10, 2015)

My experience with OTC supplements that claim to boost appetite is negative. I wouldn't waste money on them. I tried one, years ago (can't remember the name, but it might have been Engorge), and experienced the total opposite effect, where I completely lost my appetite and got strange neck pains.

So...you may already know this (or don't want to hear it), but the best advice I can give you is "Boost your appetite by learning to eat."
And I say this with much respect and humility. I had to learn how to eat myself. 

Without getting into too much detail, I suggest you _eat a more frequent series of balanced meals_. The traditional 6-8 balanced meals per day is the way to go and will ultimately stimulate your appetite after just a few weeks of consistency. 

If 6-8 meals per day seems too daunting, then start small with 4 meals per day, and add 1 meal each week until you hit _at least_ 6 meals/day. Once you habitualize this practice, you should find eating becomes much easier, as your body will begin _expecting _food frequently throughout the day, especially if you are doing resistance training and/or cardio on a regular basis.

By the way, when I say 'meal' in this context, I mean a portion of food composed solely of whole foods, not shakes or meal replacement supps. You should structure a whole food meal plan first, and then add the whey shakes, etc. if you need them.


----------



## BurlB2 (Jul 10, 2015)

Whoops, I missed the post about your smoking habit. That's probably the root cause of your appetite loss.


----------

